# PubMed- Meta-analysis: Lactobacillus rhamnosus GG for abdominal pain-related functional gastrointestinal disorders in childhood.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Meta-analysis: Lactobacillus rhamnosus GG for abdominal pain-related functional gastrointestinal disorders in childhood.*

Aliment Pharmacol Ther. 2011 Apr 20;

Authors: Horvath A, Dziechciarz P, Szajewska H

Backgroundâ€‚ A lack of reliable treatments for abdominal pain-related functional gastrointestinal disorders prompts interest in new therapies. Aimâ€‚ To evaluate systematically the effect of Lactobacillus rhamnosus GG (LGG) for treating abdominal pain-related functional gastrointestinal disorders in children. Methodsâ€‚ MEDLINE, EMBASE, CINAHL, the Cochrane Library, trial registries and proceedings of major meetings were searched for randomised controlled trials (RCTs) evaluating LGG supplementation in children with abdominal pain-related functional gastrointestinal disorders based on the Rome II or Rome III criteria. Risk of bias was assessed for generation of the allocation sequence, allocation concealment, blinding and follow-up. Resultsâ€‚ Compared with placebo, LGG supplementation was associated with a significantly higher rate of treatment responders (defined as no pain or a decrease in pain intensity) in the overall population with abdominal pain-related functional gastrointestinal disorders (three RCTs, nâ€ƒ=â€ƒ290; risk ratio, RR 1.31, 95% CI 1.08-1.59, number needed to treat, NNT 7, 95% CI 4-22) and in the irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) subgroup (three RCTs, nâ€ƒ=â€ƒ167; RR 1.70, 95% CI 1.27-2.27, NNT 4, 95% CI 3-8). However, no difference was found in the rate of treatment responders between children with functional abdominal pain or functional dyspepsia who received placebo or LGG. The intensity of pain was significantly reduced in the overall study population and in the IBS subgroup. The frequency of pain was significantly reduced in the IBS subgroup only. Conclusionâ€‚ The use of LGG moderately increases treatment success in children with abdominal pain-related functional gastrointestinal disorders, particularly among children with IBS.

PMID: 21507030 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

